# Error 0x8E5E0408



## FFlower (Apr 18, 2011)

I installed Windows Live Mail on 1st April 2011 and it appeared to work successfully. But on 16th April, I get the following message. 
Message reads "Your Calendar contains corrupt data that is forcing Windows Live Mail to close 0x8E5E0408.

I have read various suggesting that I uninstal the program, delete all folders ...\appsdata\local\microsoft\ that refer to Windows Live & Live Mail and then re-install.
Same error message as before BUT Windows Live Mail folder does not exist!! Windows Live folder is there as is Windows Mail (in blue).
It appears that this problem has been running for more than a year now, but what do I do?
Machine uses Windows 7 64 bit Professional, I5 660 3.3GHz processor, Asus P7H55-MSI, 4GB
This is problem is happening on only one of two identical machines


----------



## FFlower (Apr 18, 2011)

*Error 0x8E5E0408* 
I solved the problem myself!!! The important thing to do is to delete *ALL *folders that contain Calendar, with reference to Live mail, not just one of the two that I had!!

End of story FFlower


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know! I'm glad that you were able to solve this - and your solution will help others who come looking for help with the same issues.


----------

